# PLEASE HELP! Do magic shrooms go bad or poisonous?



## AristoRaver (Jul 16, 2007)

Say you have a bag of shrooms and you have already eaten some and know there good but you happen to leave the leftovers out over night and the next day you see that one of them has mold on it. Are they still ok, or should they be thrown away??? please let me know asap??? dont want anybody to die or anything lol


----------



## Sabud (Jul 17, 2007)

dude are u gonna eat the 1 with mold....lol seriously ifu can fucken see VISIBLE mold and ur gonna eat it im gonna smack u in the face so hard u think u were at a strip club

Toss that 1 out u dont eat or smoke shit with mold, some can kill u. especially if ur fucken aeting it

if the others look clean might wanna wash them cause mold is airborn and spores move around and shit so just watch them for a day if there clean, put them in baggies again if u see mold toss them if u dont see shit for a day or 2 i think there still good but pleaes if u come back and say

My tummy hurts!! im vommiting!! i got massive diarhea!! and that ur trip is u falling on snakes as a turtle bites ur dick. well im just gonna punch u in the face cause u ate mold. i hate mold if i see it on bread i dont touch any bread subtances for like a week, fucken nasty green snot of mother nature


----------



## AristoRaver (Jul 17, 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahaha no worries on eating the mold, was thrown away when i discovered it lol. I was just seeing if the others were contaminated. trust me, i feel you on the mold shit. im a hardcore germaphobe lol


----------



## bunique209 (Jul 17, 2007)

how did they get mold over night........?


----------



## AristoRaver (Jul 17, 2007)

dont know, i guess it was from them being in a bag together and some moisture still being in it? my only guess lol that plus it being humid as shit here lol


----------



## Sabud (Jul 17, 2007)

seriously do wat i said, i recommend vaccums elling them in dry nesss. or maybe if u awnna be safe next time, cook the shrooms and get the oil u know lol god im fucked up the name that is the shiti n shroomsm akes u high its like pylocin soemthing something lol lol u can get that and save it and drink, i recommend eating shit with it though. but next time be careful lol once ur done eating before they kick in seal them up


----------



## AristoRaver (Jul 17, 2007)

haha yea it was my first time having them in town for a while and i bought 50 caps and gave 16 to my parents and they left em out over night lol so they're boiling the scavenged ones with no mold as i type lol. thanks for the help man. but i've definatly learned my leason on leaving them out lol


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't eat any visible mould, check the other mushrooms carefully, and you should be fine.
 
But make sure the shrooms are dry (practically brittle) before you store them. The reason they grew shit on them was because you didn't make sure they were dry. Air dry them in a dark place, without the use of heat. They might lose a bit of potency, but your health is worth it.

I had some home-grown shrooms sitting in my fridge for six months (in a flame-sealed cellophane package). Still good, and plenty potent.

~Ethno


----------



## AristoRaver (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks man i be sure to do it right next time


----------

